# Types of IBS



## Guest (Jul 29, 2000)

Is their different types of IBS?If so,can someone explain them to me?Thanks for the help.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2000)

frackattack:I hear you. Since I've found this site I'm seeing that people are talking about IBS ABCD. I've no idea what they are talking about!!! My doctor never mentioned any of this to me. Let me know if you find something out please.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2000)

I'm a little confused too. I believe IBS-C is constipated and IBS-D is Diarrhea. I don't know what A and B stand for.


----------



## e-Fiona (Sep 5, 2000)

Hi guys,IBS-D is DiarrheaIBS-C is ConstipationIBS-G is GasHope this helps! These aren't official terms... we just use them here on this bulletin board







I haven't seen anyone use A or B though!







Fiona


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2000)

I understand the C, D & G endings. But what if you have more than one or all of the above? I'm primarily C and G, but that may change next week . . .


----------



## Bloated_again (Feb 9, 2001)

B stands for Bloating


----------

